
Show HN: Genses; Learn about the obstacles faced by successful founders - arjunmenon1899
http://www.thegenses.com
======
johnsimer
Please keep this site up. Very encouraging, as someone who has 2 months runway
left

~~~
arjunmenon1899
I will! Keep visiting :)

